

5 Startups Graduate From New York's Answer To Y Combinator - bEtsy
http://www.businessinsider.com/seedstart-2010-2010-7

======
jblochjohnson
As one of the founders involved (from Reducify), it would be great to get some
feedback from the HN community on our startups!

